# Furminator



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, not really sure if this topic belongs here. But I was hoping people could give me some idea how well the FURminator works. I was reading the reviews on Amazon.com and I am little worried about some of the reviews. Some are saying it really doesn't work or it will ruin the coat. Does anyone have the Furminator and if so, how do you like it? Thanks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Works Awesome 
MUST HAVE if you have a GSD 
I even use it on my Lab


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcWorks Awesome
> MUST HAVE if you have a GSD
> I even use it on my Lab


Ditto. I've only used it for a month now, but it helps so much. Before I used it, she'd have clumps of hair that you could pick out, and whenever I'd pet her, by the time my hand got from her front to her back, there would be a handful of fur. Now, theres maybe a few, but nothing like before. Her shedding has decreased tremendously, just ask my vaccuum! Obviously she still sheds, but NOTHING like before. Totally worth the money. Also, I found the medium size one new on Ebay for $28 shipped, compared to some stores/sites selling it for much more (around $40-50). Good luck! They are so worth it!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

BTW, I think her coat looks much better than before. I couldn't see it ruining her coat, but maybe people aren't using it right, or have dogs with bad coats in the first place? I don't know about other people, but it has worked wonderfully for us.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just purchased one off of Amazon (had a 25 dollar coupon) and free shipping so I pretty happy! Less hair, the happier I am! lol


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Two thumbs way up!
The dogs love to be brushed and they will actually stand in line to be next! I also got the medium size - works best around the smaller areas but.. if I had unlimited supplies of $$$ I would have the largest one too for the broader areas of the body.
Just remember not to push down on it when you use it.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I love my furminator! The only way I could see ruining the coat is if you use it over and over again at one time in the same spot, then you start overgrooming and the hair coat starts to get a little sparse! But as long as you use it reasonably, its phenomenal!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

We have one for Jesse and we love it, works great, we just don't use it often cause he has a short coat (still working on growing adult coat).


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

It's worth every penny!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Two thumbs up here!

I have a dog who does not like to sit still long enough to be properly brushed. The furminator allows me to get more of the undercoat out quickly than if he sat still enough for me to use a pin brush or shedding comb.

Just don't overuse it. I only use it once a week and chase Phoenix around the house with the pin brush the rest of the time...


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know HOW it works, I just know that it DOES work. I even use it on my bunny! And everyone that's seen me use it purchased one for their pet.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DnPTwo thumbs up here!
> 
> I have a dog who does not like to sit still long enough to be properly brushed. The furminator allows me to get more of the undercoat out quickly than if he sat still enough for me to use a pin brush or shedding comb.
> 
> Just don't overuse it. I only use it once a week and chase Phoenix around the house with the pin brush the rest of the time...


I have to brush Brady in between throwing the ball he hates being brushed (unless eating his cookies)
but yeah I usually try to do it 3-4 times a week because I can't get everything in one sitting. He sheds but its not as bad


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I would not use it ever again. I seriously wrecked my GSD's coat. It caused massive split ends on his rear. I was not impressed. I will stick with the pin brush, shedding blade, under coat rake and comb. They all work wonders and no more split ends.

It is not worth the amount of money they charge when you can use an undercoat rake and shedding blade.

That is my 2 cents


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusofBillyJo
> It is not worth the amount of money they charge



I agree with this. The Furminator is basically a 40 blade with a handle, nothing special. It has just been marketed very well.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusofBillyJoIt is not worth the amount of money they charge


FYI...I got mine on ebay for $15. Although I have had luck using it, I would not have bought it at full price. Since my pup will not sit still long enough for the use of the pin brush, shedding blade and undercoat rake, the furminator was the thing for me. I go at him for about 5 minutes or until he's squirmed his way away...whichever comes first (usually the squirming away)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

littledmcI have to brush Brady in between throwing the ball he hates being brushed (unless eating his cookies)
but yeah I usually try to do it 3-4 times a week because I can't get everything in one sitting. He sheds but its not as bad [/quote said:


> Unfortunately, Phoenix does not like being messed with when he has a treat or chew. He doesn't get nasty, he'll just get up and walk away, while giving you this really annoyed look like he's repremanding me...


----------

